# Can I transfer the cable card from one TIVO to another?



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Can I transfer the cable card from one TIVO to another?

I am upgrading from a Roamio to a Roamio plus with 6 tuners. 

Can I just transfer the cablecard or does it have to be reactivated to the new TIVO? 

Thanks.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

It needs to be paired to the Tivo. To do that, you have to call the cable co.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

ThAbtO said:


> It needs to be paired to the Tivo. To do that, you have to call the cable co.


WOW, that was the fastest response I have ever got. I think I posted like 30 seconds ago. Thanks for the info. I will call them now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Johnny Danger said:


> Can I transfer the cable card from one TIVO to another?
> I am upgrading from a Roamio to a Roamio plus with 6 tuners.
> Can I just transfer the cablecard or does it have to be reactivated to the new TIVO?
> Thanks.


True, the card will not be paired. That doesn't mean it won't work. If your cable company uses the Equipment number to validate premium channels, you lose them. But the card does have a channel list and a VCT number. So while you should still get some channels, you may not get them all. With power off when changing cards, you can't cause any damage. There's paired and there is provisioned. You should plan on making the call.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, you'll likely get all but premium channels, e.g. the equivalent of what used to be called "extended basic". A card in one of my tivos isn't paired, and I think I get everything but the movie channels.

Also, if you have comcast, you may be able to re-pair via a web site mentioned in other threads, but I don't remember what the site is.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Johnny Danger said:


> Can I transfer the cable card from one TIVO to another?
> 
> I am upgrading from a Roamio to a Roamio plus with 6 tuners.
> 
> ...





mattack said:


> Yeah, you'll likely get all but premium channels, e.g. the equivalent of what used to be called "extended basic". A card in one of my tivos isn't paired, and I think I get everything but the movie channels.
> 
> *Also, if you have comcast, you may be able to re-pair via a web site mentioned in other threads, but I don't remember what the site is.*


The Comcast self-install setup instructions for the CableCARD are here.

And the activation and pairing website itself is here.


----------

